# فيديو تعليمى عن طريقة حفر و تشغيل المناجم تحت الارضية



## ابو غازي (28 فبراير 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/200575570/YouTube_-_Sub_Level_Caving.flv.html


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مارس 2009)

Upload the file on any other site away from rapidshare please


----------



## mam_am (20 أبريل 2009)

الف شكرا 
ونتمني المزيد


----------



## ابو غازي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط جديد للفيديو
http://ifile.it/fnvmeb1


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 مارس 2012)

اية يا جدعان هو كلام وبس فين الفيديو


----------

